# Frozen Mice Shortage?



## Henhead (Sep 28, 2007)

I found a local supplier for frozen mice, My other supplier was am hour and a half round trip away.

This new supplier is handy as its 5 minutes from where I work and 15 minutes from my house.

I bought some pinkies and fuzzies yesterday, and they were both the same price of 40p each!

40p for a fuzzie was not bad as I hand picked some good sizes, but 40p for a little pinkie is way over the top.

They used to be 20p each apparently, but they have had to raise the price, due to what they said was a national UK shortage of frozen mice. They have been limited to 100 per order cycle as opposed to the 400 they were used to get.

Cant seem to find a supplier within easy reach, so looks like Ill have to pay this, hopefully this should be the last time I'll need pinkies, as my classic is moving up to fuzzies next feed and hopefully my Amel will be moving up by the time my pinkies run out.

Any one else noticed or beed told about a frozen mice shortage?


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Yes indeed...
The bulk of the wholsalers are supplied by just a couple of mouse breeders - when they have a shortage, everyone suffers the same. It means that when this happens, if one shop doesn't have them, most won't. 
It appears to be medium/large/Xlarge mice at the moment, although last winter we had a big pinkie shortage.
When this happens some wholsalers put limits on what one shop can order - to help distribute them and stop 'hoarding' I guess.
Apparantly the end is in sight, but then I only believe that when the mice arrive!


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Well I just got 2000 pinkies in, and have another 500 various mice coming on thursday... and everyone was telling me that rat fluffs and weaners were going to be out of stock so now i've got a freezer full as I ordered 200 to keep me going :lol2:


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

need to porder mouse fluffs. does anybody know were i can get them at a reasonable price online? 

petzoo had the best mice ever, but they stoped selling them

lee


----------



## argentine_boa (Feb 10, 2007)

I have got the same problem. I need a lot of rat fluffs and weaner rats and have been played around with many companies. I think I might have to start breeding myself as there is not much available


----------



## mgs1982uk (Jun 17, 2006)

Yeah ive suffered too! its small rats I cant get which means im feeding 3 weaners instead of 1 small rat, i got 200 weaners 2 weeks ago and now have ony 50 left!

think i may go own the breed my own route also, only problem is its the small adult rats i need a lot of so i would have to get one hell of a lot of breeding rats, i don't know what to do!!!!


----------



## rachy (Nov 18, 2006)

1 of the shops i use has put pinks up to 57p and medium mice £1.04 needless to say ill be shopping elsewhere!!


----------



## Schip (Mar 31, 2007)

I picked up 20 small rats the other day at my local shop as my babies aren't big enough at the min for the royals, £18 for the bag but what can you do lol


----------



## Clones (May 5, 2007)

I might start producing a few more if people are going to be short, if you live in my area(bury, near manchester)and cant get them at normal prices then give me a PM with deatails and ill see, if anyone does want then you will have to wait for my stock to increase first.


----------

